# American Cancer Society changes its position on e-cigarettes



## Hooked (19/2/18)

https://www.vapingpost.com/2018/02/19/american-cancer-society-changes-its-position-on-e-cigarettes/

19 Feb. 2018

“In a position statement released on it’s website, the ACS rightly pointed out that while smoking is responsible for the deaths of millions, current research keeps indicating that e-cigarettes are safer than regular cigarettes. The organization added that although it primarily recommends FDA-approved cessation aids, it recognizes that some smokers are not interested in trying these products to quit. Hence, these smokers should be redirected to switching to the safer alternatives.”

However, the article then goes on to say,

“The ACS is also urging the FDA to regulate all tobacco products including e-cigarettes, in order to prevent initiation as much as possible…“The ACS strongly recommends that every effort be made to prevent the initiation of e-cigarettes by youth. The use of products containing nicotine in any form among youth is unsafe and can harm brain development.””

but ...

“On the other hand it is also encouraging the agency to determine the absolute and relative harms of the different tobacco products, rather than putting all “tobacco products” under the same umbrella, adding, “The FDA should assess whether e-cigarettes help to reduce tobacco-related morbidity and mortality, and the impact of marketing of e-cigarettes on consumer perceptions and behavior.”

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Huffapuff (19/2/18)

OMG is fact, reason and logic finally beginning to creep in here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

